# Being Charged For A Dog At Campgrounds



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

I just booked a weekend in september at one of our favorite places in Ma., Pine Acres campground. They are now charging me $2 a day extra for my wifes(okay he mine too) Miniature Poodle, why are campgrounds now charging for dogs...are they offering activities for them?...lol Is this just in the Norteast or is it happening everywhere?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes, I've been charged for my dogs as well. Isn't it unbelievable.







I get annoyed w/ the extra money for children. My son has NEVER participated in any cg activities & it burns me up that we have to pay extra for him.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If I'm paying for my pet, then I don't have to pick up after her, do I?!?








I'm not a big private campground fan for reasons like this. I don't want to pay extra for pets or kids, or dumping tanks (yes I had one charge me since I wasn't at a full hookup site), or anything else they can dream up.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I think the question should not be "why are you being charged??" but more so "Why are you telling them you have pets??"

LOL

If the campground folks come by later and ask you if that's your pet -- I always answer "Oh NO !! Thats my Dinner!!" .. That seems to stop most further questions...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Some CGs charge for pets for the same reason some CGs and most hotels don't even allow pets. Because too many irresponsible pet owners have come before us. Don't get me started.............


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

It's just another way to get a few more dollars out of you. We have paid pet fees at several CG's.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't even try to tell me the extra charge for kids is because of the activities, because most of them charge extra for any activities any way.

As far as pets, I have not been charged yet for my two, but I'm sure that is going to end.

Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Geesh, I've never heard of charging for *pets*! Of course, I don't have any.









But I do get kind of upset about having to pay extra for "extra" persons I may have besides my DH and me.









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doesn't make much sense charging for pets as they don't use any services at all other than the poopy bags that some campgrounds provide







.

I can understand charging for kids as many use the pool, participate in activities that the campground provides and pays for and each site with more people on it will use more water, electricity, etc. It also increases cash flow as the majority of people camping have kids so $2 or $4 extra per campsite can have a nice impact on the bottom line at the end of the season.

If I owned a campground and I had to send someone around each day cleaning up after dogs that owners aren't being responsible for I might start charging for dogs as well.

It is a private business so they can create their own model and charge pretty much for whatever they want. So if you want to stay there, bring your dogs and kids along, you gotta pay like it or not.

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't even try to tell me the extra charge for kids is because of the activities, because most of them charge extra for any activities any way.
> 
> As far as pets, I have not been charged yet for my two, but I'm sure that is going to end.
> 
> Tim


Really I wasn't aware of that? B/c we never do any activities....








I've asked about the extra charge for the children & I've been told it was b/c of the activities. I've also been told that even tho JL will not be partaking in any activities we would still be charged the extra fee.







It's not right.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I stopped staying in motels when they were charging $12.50 a night per pet. I have 3 pets.







That is why we decided to start camping for more freeedom and we always did things with the dogs anyway (hiking, walking, swimming), so why stay in a motel when CG have that or are close by. I understand hotels charging a little extra (not a room rate for 3) for cleanup, other patrons that come after me in a room may be allergic to pets, etc. But this is my camper, they are not cleaning up after me.

I have seen in my research where some CG are charging for pets, though the fee is nominal. {If I'm paying for my pet, then I don't have to pick up after her, do I?!? was a comment made, man that is the way I feel about it.} However, I have a guilt complex and feel if I don't clean up after them - then CG won't allow pets anymore and that affects all us pet owners, not just me.

Actually I have found some children (including my step-children) were more destructive and not appreciative of others belongings, space, etc. then my pets. So when I was charged extra for the step-daughters I always smuggly smiled "they got their number".









I did get a chuckle







out of offering dogs different activities for being charged a fee (maybe their own swimming pool, volleyball course, etc). If I am charged, maybe I should have them clean my camper. But if a CG was responsible too, don't charge per pet, but put those doggie bag scooper booths around the CG, promote cleaniness or have a certain dog walk area - then charge us a $1 extra for your expense of going the extra mile for our pets. If an owner is caught not being cleanly with their dog, removed them immediately. CG have those signs about being quiet after a certain hour, destruction of bathrooms or any of CG facilities the camper will be removed without refund immediately.....I can see doing the same with doggie cleanup.

Well these are just some ideas and thoughts. I am sure everyone has there own and would love to hear what others think. Maybe we should go to Good Sams Club and ask them to start having our ideas incorporated into their promoted CG's, or go to KOA or whatever, or state parks (yeh right). We want to keep our pets free, we have to think of ways to continue to Camp for the far and few between non-responsible pet owners.

Now I don't forget their are some who don't like pets or are scared; I try to remember my boundaries with my puppies. But there again, that is responsible ownership. Oh well, hope this isn't too confusing, as you see this is something I always think about.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

camping479 said:


> ...
> 
> It is a private business so they can create their own model and charge pretty much for whatever they want. So if you want to stay there, bring your dogs and kids along, you gotta pay like it or not.
> 
> Mike


Mike is right. It's a free country and any buisness owner can come up with any fees they want.

Of course I'll exercise my freedoms and choose not to stay there.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

My 11yo Gloden just lays around and watches everyone. Doesnt bark. All of the kids come over and pet her and play with her while she just sits ther and loves life. If anything the CG should give us a credit as the dog is an attraction for the kids. This means less wear and tear on their equipment. I have never been charged yet.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> My 11yo Gloden just lays around and watches everyone. Doesnt bark. All of the kids come over and pet her and play with her while she just sits ther and loves life. If anything the CG should give us a credit as the dog is an attraction for the kids. This means less wear and tear on their equipment. I have never been charged yet.


With some campgrounds, it's a refundable fee. I don't get it...if you're caught NOT taking care of your pet's droppings, then fine...be charged a fee then. Or if your pet barks incessantly, ask you to leave.

As for children, most CGs we go to charge the initial fee for "2 adults and 2 children." A few weeks ago, my grandson stayed one night with us, and the owner didn't charge us saying we had already paid for him in the initial fee structure.

Bob


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

We have always paid for our dogs. We have always paid $2.00 per dog. At one place we go they charge per night and other places charge a one time fee. I think that they charge because people don' pick up after there dogs and some don't have them on a leash. Our dogs are always on a leash and we pick up after them. Of course Ruby is usually in the trailer as she is not a big camper. When we go to Casini Ranch the owners have had to kill the dogs as they have gotten off there leash or not on one and have killed the owners live stock.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I run a small business, and let me tell you that when you itemize an additional "cost" on customer invoices, you do nothing but raise up a big red flag and create the possiblity of a conflict. With this considered, I simply include my total cost of doing business into the items I sell. Period.

All of your concern just confirms this. If the CG's simply just charged $35 per night instead of $33 or whatever, nobody would be the wiser or even care.


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Most everywhere we have gone - they charge for pets, and the extra for the kids - which can quickly add up for us since we have four kids! my kids always do the activities and most are included in that price. Some stuff is extra like ceramics or sometimes a hayride - but thats about it. 
It used to be that camping was very inexpensive, - but with all the add on prices now - it's tough for me to find anything less than $60 night. But still cheaper than a hotel









Sheryl


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

California Jim said:


> It used to be that camping was very inexpensive, - but with all the add on prices now - it's tough for me to find anything less than $60 night. But still cheaper than a hotel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its interesting the two points of view here...the business owners and the retail customers.... The odd thing is, i agree with both.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I am just going to tell CG they are kitty litter box trained.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I had never heard of charging extra for dogs. A few CGs have a 'no pets allowed' statement, like most Pa State parks. I sometimes think that if they charge a certain fee for 2 adult and 2 children, then why not 3 adults for the same price. DD is 29, so we usually have to pay extra for her even though she is also 1 child.

Oh well.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Nathan said:


> If I'm paying for my pet, then I don't have to pick up after her, do I?!?


Guess I won't pick up after my kids either.









I know some charge for the pets and kids but I try to overlook it and just consider the whole bill as my cost to go camping.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> I think the question should not be "why are you being charged??" but more so "Why are you telling them you have pets??"
> 
> LOL
> 
> If the campground folks come by later and ask you if that's your pet -- I always answer "Oh NO !! Thats my Dinner!!" .. That seems to stop most further questions...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

$2.00 a day beats the $30.00 per day we get charged to board our dog at the vet









One of our favorite beach spots charges $2.00 per dog per day, I just thought that was the norm...


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Some CGs charge for pets for the same reason some CGs and most hotels don't even allow pets. Because too many irresponsible pet owners have come before us. Don't get me started.............


You 100% CORRECT. Everyone on here may be very responsible but in my short time of camping with a TT I have seen people at EVERY CG I have been to that DON'T pick up after their dogs or do NOT use the designated area for their pets. As a matter of fact, I have seen more people that DO NOT pick up than do. The people before us are the ones that caused this issue. It goes with my other comments in the other thread. If you keep using electric heaters and stuff you will see hookup prices go up too. I don't know about you guys but I have yet to see a wealthy CG owner........ I don't think it's about getting more money out of us.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The last dog show that we went to the hotel charged $110.00 for the room with 2 adults and $20.00 per dog per night. Thats why we now have the OB. James


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking into private campgrounds here in CA we have found they all charge extra for dogs. The "RV Parks" also charge extra for more than 2 people per site. I am guessing it is for the extra water and electric used by more bodies.

Before we had our trailer we stayed mostly in State Parks which don't charge extra for dogs or people (don't have hook ups). So far I love the state parks more than the rv parks, can't beat the scenery.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What do you guys pay to camp? I camp at a few locations that charge a fee and the most I've ever paid is $16 a night....and I thought that was crazy. I camp where it is free and we can do just about whatever we want.


----------



## brandycroz (Jul 25, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What do you guys pay to camp? I camp at a few locations that charge a fee and the most I've ever paid is $16 a night....and I thought that was crazy. I camp where it is free and we can do just about whatever we want.


Where do you camp for free? I would love that! We usually pay anywhere from $40-$60 or more per night (that includes the extra charge per child-sometimes up to $5 per child per night) we like to go to a campground that has a lot to do for the kids...planned activities, playground, pool or beach, nightly entertainment, mini golf, arcade etc. We will only stay on a site with water and electric and sewer (or dump station) we are not brave enough to do the dry camping - with four kids we would only last one night!

Sheryl


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What do you guys pay to camp? I camp at a few locations that charge a fee and the most I've ever paid is $16 a night....and I thought that was crazy. I camp where it is free and we can do just about whatever we want.


Just exactly what are you doing Jim?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

We have been charged for our dog at several CG's. The ones that are charging seem to be the ones that have recently (in the last year) installed some sort of off leash run area; either a a fenced in area only or a fenced in area with an agility course.

I'm not sure if the additional pet fee is to recoup the fees or not but from the business side, I can understand needing to recoup some of the capital that was laid out to build some sort of off leash park. BUT, from the consumer standpoint, amenities such as these could be the deciding factor between two CG's, one that has them and one that doesn't.

Paul


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> What do you guys pay to camp? I camp at a few locations that charge a fee and the most I've ever paid is $16 a night....and I thought that was crazy. I camp where it is free and we can do just about whatever we want.


Just exactly what are you doing Jim?
[/quote]

Nothing like what you're thinking...

But we create a bunch of things for the kids to do and stuff for adults too.

Kids get obstacle course on the beach...the dig for dinosaur bones (never found any yet)...get wood (free wood) from the forest for big fires...we go on long hikes...ride bikes....play cribbage...kids spend hours creating the perfect chipmunk traps...making dams in the rivers....oh, did I mention there are no other campers around us?

We don't camp where there is organized stuff...pools....showers...movies...etc. I can do that at home.

Guess I'm just used to camping this way. Here are a few pictures that kinda show you our typical camping trips. BTW...every pictures I've listed, has no cost for camping there.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What do you guys pay to camp? I camp at a few locations that charge a fee and the most I've ever paid is $16 a night....and I thought that was crazy. I camp where it is free and we can do just about whatever we want.


Just exactly what are you doing Jim?
[/quote]

Nothing like what you're thinking...

But we create a bunch of things for the kids to do and stuff for adults too.

Kids get obstacle course on the beach...the dig for dinosaur bones (never found any yet)...get wood (free wood) from the forest for big fires...we go on long hikes...ride bikes....play cribbage...kids spend hours creating the perfect chipmunk traps...making dams in the rivers....oh, did I mention there are no other campers around us?

We don't camp where there is organized stuff...pools....showers...movies...etc. I can do that at home.

Guess I'm just used to camping this way. Here are a few pictures that kinda show you our typical camping trips. BTW...every pictures I've listed, has no cost for camping there.









































[/quote]

Where are the hook-ups, fresh water, and bath houses. If there isn't any, that isn't camping, that is roughing it







Guess I have gotten too old and spoiled.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

LabbyCampers said:


> Where are the hook-ups, fresh water, and bath houses. If there isn't any, that isn't camping, that is roughing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roughing it???? What are you talking about you have the Outback for all the things you mentioned.

I have camped only once in the last 10 years with full hook ups but do enjoy camp grounds with power but they account for maybe 10 percent of the camping we do.

State Parks where the adventure is what you make of it not what someone else has planned for you.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> State Parks where the adventure is what you make of it not what someone else has planned for you.


A great statement and wish we could comply.

Although we aren't their yet with our kids, they like the planned activities, pool, playground etc. We were at a state park in MN a few weeks ago and they, the kids, had a GREAT time trying to catch different bugs playing in different dirt, picking berries (approved by G Gma they are edible). Heck my son finally learned to ride his "2 wheeler bike" instead of training wheels. I had a great time, the kids had a great time, DW had a great time but spent too much time in the shower, so full grey water tank in 1 day. It was a really good trip that I will never forget and honestly it was the best trip I've ever had with our OB, but it's ALOT more work for me to have to move the TT to dump grey water(only 28 gallon tanks on this OB) Truth be told I drained the grey water tank after dark (would NEVER drain a black tank) in the bushes but you get the idea. I work well over 40 hours a week, I love to camp but I don't want to work when I camp. We prefer full hookup sites, luckily the most we've been charged is $40 a night.

Back to the original post we don't camp with pets, but we were charged $2 per child at every campground we stayed at, State parks or KOA on the trip.

BTW I've never stayed at a KOA before this trip and would only recommend the Grand Island NE KOA for a sleep over, the pool was nice but it's a parking lot. Defiantly not a destination but a place to sleep and dump tanks.

Bill.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Nothing against pets at all!!! It's the neglectful, irresponsible owners who allow thier dogs to be unleasehed or basically unleashed by menas of a 20' teather. And of course you have the owners who do not pick up after their pets. Folks, no matter how big the dog and/or it's feces, it is still feces and STINKS! Leash and pick up, PLEASE! I guess the pet fee is for the bags many parks are now providing for pet owners who DO pick up. For those who do curb and leash, kudos to you. For those who don't STAY home. PCM



wolfwood said:


> Some CGs charge for pets for the same reason some CGs and most hotels don't even allow pets. Because too many irresponsible pet owners have come before us. Don't get me started.............


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Here in Florida, almost every campground charges for pets and additional people and vehicles. I thought that was standard everywhere.


----------



## MacJedi (May 28, 2006)

NobleEagle said:


> Here in Florida, almost every campground charges for pets and additional people and vehicles. I thought that was standard everywhere.


They are starting to charge here (Alberta, Canada) as well. Bugs me... I stay away from places that charge extra for the size of my family and that includes my pets. Usually I average around $28 - $34 for at least a site with power.

Free camping?!? Whats that?







I don't think I could find a place to camp for free if I tried. Oh wait... out in the field at my Dad's farm... he doesn't charge me... for camping or storage


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

MacJedi said:


> Here in Florida, almost every campground charges for pets and additional people and vehicles. I thought that was standard everywhere.


They are starting to charge here (Alberta, Canada) as well. Bugs me... I stay away from places that charge extra for the size of my family and that includes my pets. Usually I average around $28 - $34 for at least a site with power.

Free camping?!? Whats that?







I don't think I could find a place to camp for free if I tried. Oh wait... out in the field at my Dad's farm... he doesn't charge me... for camping or storage








[/quote]
Speaking about FREE CAMPING? I have not looked into this, but I stumbled across the website while looking for other stuff. People MAY be intrested in it....CHECK IT OUT HERE


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> Here in Florida, almost every campground charges for pets and additional people and vehicles. I thought that was standard everywhere.


They are starting to charge here (Alberta, Canada) as well. Bugs me... I stay away from places that charge extra for the size of my family and that includes my pets. Usually I average around $28 - $34 for at least a site with power.

Free camping?!? Whats that?







I don't think I could find a place to camp for free if I tried. Oh wait... out in the field at my Dad's farm... he doesn't charge me... for camping or storage








[/quote]
Speaking about FREE CAMPING? I have not looked into this, but I stumbled across the website while looking for other stuff. People MAY be intrested in it....CHECK IT OUT HERE
[/quote]

Thanks for the link. I know some of those in Oregon, but my secret spots were not on there. (which is a good thing)


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jim - there couldn't be a cost for those things. It's priceless. Looks like a good time for all.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our state parks here in Illinois charge $15/nite for electric-only sites. The dump stations are free. In fact, I've seen several rest areas here that have RV dumping stations - free, too.

As we travel about the country, it's about a 50/50 mix of campgrounds that charge extra for children. It's usually KOAs, Jellystones, and the like that charge extra for anything past two adults. The usual fees we've encountered are about $3 to $5 per nite per person extra.

We take our dog on weekend outings, but we don't take him on vacations, because a lot of the places we go don't allow dogs on trails, inside museums, etc., and the campgrounds (understandably) don't allow you to leave them alone in your site while we are out and about. Our 26 year old (unmarried) son usually house-sits for us and takes care of the yard, the dog, and the three cats during our vacations. It's a good deal for him, because we pay him $100 per week, plus he saves a bundle on utilities for his house while he stays at ours. And it's a deal for us and our pets, too. $100/week is a LOT less than we'd pay to board the pets, plus they stay home with someone they know and are cared for like we would care for them. When our DS was in the Army, we twice paid a woman to house/pet sit, for a fee of about $150/week. We checked her out through references and friends, though, before we left for three weeks.

That said, if a campground told me there was a charge for pets, I'd thank them for the info, but I'll look for another place. I can see paying extra for people - they use more water, electricity, sewage, etc. But pets don't cost the campgrounds anything, if the owners are responsible and pick up after them. More and more people are getting into RVing, and I think campground owners have started to contrive new ways to extract more money from campers. But not from me - I will refuse and go elsewhere.

We've also noticed that campground prices on the east coast are very steep, compared to the midwest and the south. We stayed in several nice private campgrounds on our recent trip to Disney World. The least expensive was about $25/nite in Clarksville, TN, and Troy, AL, and they were both very nice places. The most expensive (not counting WDW's Fort Wilderness) was about $46/nite, in Gatlinburg, TN. But that place was immaculate and very well kept - paved sites, Wi-Fi, full hookups, and cable TV. Considering the area and the amenities, that was a reasonable price. (And the prices reflect taxes and our Good Sam 10% discount.)

Maybe I'm old fashioned or cheap, but I don't want to contribute to the idea that paying for pets at campgrounds is reasonable and acceptable. It is not - and campground owners need to lose some business now and again when they try to gouge me for bringing my pet.

Just my opinion, but I'm guessing that most agree.

Mike


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Cleaning up after my dog (if I had one) would be worth $2 a day to me.


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

WOW this is so funny, I was just about to write something on this subject. I have been camping now for 10 days. The first campground, asked to see diggers tags and we were on are way. The second campground never asked to see his tags so we just took him to the site. Mind you digger never leaves the campsite. He is to lazy. He comes out to go to the bathroom then returns to his bed in the camper. He was outside when a worker came up and asked if I registered my dog. I said no, showed him diggers tags and then he tells me I have to go up and pay the $10 for having him here. It was my third night there and it was the first time they saw or heard the dog. So I went up and paid the money. 
Big difference. Last campground the owners son would come by once a day with a cookie for digger. He was sad to leave.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Sia, I would think twice before staying at the CG. $10.00 for a dog? Do they have a gold plated dogwalk or something?

The other one sounds really nice.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate to say it, but if the CG doesn't have FULL Hook-ups, I don't go. My poor DH, Eagle Scout extrodinaire as a youth, and he had to go and marry me, a









I tried roughing it once, and it was no fun for me... and if mama ain't happy, well you know the rest of the story...








But I DO walk the dogs and always pick up after them - after all, they are little pricesses too!









HEIDI


----------



## HMMWV (Sep 15, 2007)

> $2.00 a day beats the $30.00 per day we get charged to board our dog at the vet


*Not to mention how much happier







EVERYONE is to have the ENTIRE family along on the trip. Our two dogs are the main reason we are looking to buy an Outback.

I had no idea that campgrounds actually charged for pets. I keep learning more and more as I surf the site. Thanks for all the useful info!







 *


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny how the fees change over time. Years ago a 'family' consisted of 2 adults and at least one child before a extra fee. Now a ' family' does not include kids at quite a few campground. I always thought 2 adults was a couple, kids make it a family.

Charging for dogs seems silly at best. I find it hard to believe that they are paying someone to walk around and pick up if a dog owner does not. The place we had a rally in Wildwood only allowed one dog per site unless the dog was under a certain weight, then 2 was ok. In my years of camping, I have found the small dogs to be the bigger barkers.

I do remember when they charged 4.00 extra per night if you had AC in your trailer. I remember losing the argument over that charge when the temperature was 50 degrees in Oct and explained that why would I use the AC when its 50 outside.









As said, they are the owners and are within their right to set the charges. I also excersise my right to politely tell them I will not be coming back. The biggest key to me is to tell them so they at least know.

Free, what a fantasy around here. In northern N J, one person owns 4 campgrounds around Sussex County and belongs to a commision or whatever its called, where the owners get together and decide how much they will all charge and what extra fees are added. Oh yea, at the 4, sites are around 45 for 2 adults per night and 7 dollars for each child. I feel sorry for someone with 4 or 5 kids.

John


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We love animals but we do not own, camp or travel with pets.

I feel the pet charge is justified. As a patron of campgrounds with barking dogs, I wish there was a way to charge pet owners more for the annoyance their barking pets are causing the other campers.

Sorry, that's our feeling on the subject. Yeah, its always the few that ruin it for the majority but hey, no pets equals no barking 100% of the time.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Most the places I camp they don't charge extra for kids or dogs but I have stayed at a few private campground that did. We do have one place close to home that charges for everything they can, the land is BLM and they are a consesion, don't know how that works but I do like to stay there in the winter, it is well maintained, and they don't put up with loud drunks or just loud people in general, so I guess I don't mind the extra price I have to pay. Now I want to know where you find a campground with a swimming pool? I have never camped in a CG that had a swimming pool. If you want to swim you jump into the lake, stream or river.


----------

